# Espresso Roaster



## Alidaood (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi everyone.

I am looking for my first espresso coffee roaster under 300 euro and 220 voltage.

What do you guys recommend?

Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Alidaood said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am looking for my first espresso coffee roaster under 300 euro and 220 voltage.
> What do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


For that price a secondhand Gene Cafe 101 maybe?


----------

